# Cohab spilo



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Have anyone done this yet? I would probaly get flame by you guys but I would just woundering if anyone had try it yet.

I'm looking to order about 10 1" Gold Spilo for SA...these guys will go into my 120g....I know 120g....for 10 1" spilo is not big enough or it will not work. I would like to hear what you guys/gurls think before I go ahead and do this.

I will buy 5 20g...tank to set up for hospital tank for them. I going to put plenty of hiding place, lots of plants and driftwood.

any suggestion, comment...

yes or no..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

seing how you have big tank and the p's will be very small im thinking you have a chance.

ive never co-habed mac's before, but one keeps seing them together. in smaller tanks than what you have.

seing also i know youre responisble enough to put up hospital tanks, i would give this a green light.

and one would expect canibalsim at that stage anywhays.

good luck 2P lets hope it works better than that manny co-hab you tried


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I started out with 10....1" macs 13 monthes ago, I have 6 left. Fish are in a 180 gallon.

Cant wait to see if they breed...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I started out with 10....1" macs 13 monthes ago, I have 6 left. Fish are in a 180 gallon.
> 
> Cant wait to see if they breed...


Nice!...can you tell me a little more about them. how are their behavor, did thier fight alot at first and now? how you previde it from killing each other..how or what does it tank for you to last 6 fish left in 13mont?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I started out with 10....1" macs 13 monthes ago, I have 6 left. Fish are in a 180 gallon.
> 
> Cant wait to see if they breed...


Nice!...can you tell me a little more about them. how are their behavor, did thier fight alot at first and now? how you previde it from killing each other..how or what does it tank for you to last 6 fish left in 13mont?









[/quote]

Well they nip each other alot, and get pretty aggressive at times. You will have fin nips, I dont know if they actually try and kill each other or just take bites. I think the deathes were due to bites that got to far into the meat, then they all just swarm the injured one. I just try and feed them between 2 and 3 times a week, Iv gone as long as once a week before.
I just wanted to end up with some for breeding, this spring I will try and manipulate the water conditions and see if they will breed for me...


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a 180G (6x2x2) completly planted and filled to the brim with spilos...
Too tell you the truth I love my fish but unless your very exp. with P's then I would not recomend shoaling them... But dont get me wrong they are by far the most aggressive piranhas Iv ever owned, I raise mine from .5" had about 3 dozen. Sold about 10, and lost about 5 or 6 to skipping a day of feeding here and their.
Some eventually had to be taken out of the shoal and seperated because they just get to frisky, watching your fish gang up on eachother all day long does take its toll on the owner :-/

If you are expecting them to breed from my research it will take atleast a minium of 2 years or longer for them to reach maturity. Mine are getting up around their but I dont see it happening becuase 14-15 spilos at 7"+ is just much to have in 180 tank...

Figuer this, if 2 do pair up they WILL dominate atleast 1/4 to 1/2 of what ever tank they are in you do the math. One day I hope to see my fish in some sort of a 900gallon pond but first ill need my own house or mansion :-D

LAST NIGHT! I just pikced up a breeding shoal of 6 reds about 19months old for my 150g (6x18"x28")
These 6 reds where breeding in a 50g, cant wait to see what happens in a 150g :-D

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=140466


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ sound great!...I hope your and /Mashunter breed..I'm looking forward to experience these specie and cohab them...maybe 10 is to much for 120g...maybe i should get 6-8 spilo.

Great infor guys..Thanks


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

hopefully this works out for you man....try 6-8...and replace which ones maybe become fatal (lets hope not)....and see how it goes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah man bigbipo, see I should have started with a few more, I actually had 20 and sold 10 after a few days.

If I had 15 like you I would seperate that into two groups for breeding.

I will see this spring if they go, will be 16-17 monthes Iv had them, figure add 3 monthes to their life before I had them. We will see...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Everyone and their mom have "grouped" spilos


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Everyone and their mom have "grouped" spilos


:laugh: thats true

what happened to the geryi


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Theres this guy in Michigan that bred spilos and he just sells them to pets shops all around Michigan. He has a lot of experience with piranhas.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Definitely start out with 10, because somewhere along the line you will lose one or two. You should be set to start out with 10 (@1") in the 120g tank. I used to have five spilos/macs and I also grew them out from about the 1" mark. In my experience, they did not get ultra aggressive until the 3" mark. Of course, there was nipping at one another before then, but the true "chase each other down and eat them" did not start until 3" or so.

As stated above, keep them very well fed. That plus a lower temp will also help. Spilos/Macs are not like reds which will give a little bit of time before eating an injured fish. Spilos/Macs jump all over anyone that seems to be weakened.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the inputs guys/gurls....

I now just got them (9) 4-5" in 75gallon untill I get another 125gallon for them..By far there doing good with no serious injury "yet" but have see fin nip here and there..I believer the preivew owner have them since thier was 1".....it pretty much cohab in the biggening.

Now thier are getting use to the new envoriment!...I have set up my decoration with big live plants and dritwood wood for hiding and territorial..I've keep my temp between 76-78f...for low the aggressive...thier have not yet eat, but hopefully soon.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

still no pics of these either???? man ur killin me here


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah it would be nice to see some pics guyz even from previous people who exp. with the spilos..GL


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Some of you guys might know serrasalmus_collector, hes the one that breds spilos/macs in michigan. I have some pictures. Well, if all goes well then you can start breeding them like serrasalmus_collector on the other piranha website.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!/......just wow...an excellent cohab. who is this guy?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, those are some nice Spilos/Macs! Apparently he is doing something right with the number of baby spilos/macs in there.

Thanks for sharing specialist!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Serrasalmus_collector is a ****, dude is a **** lier, his whole site sucks, most of all he's a 
**** lier, most people will tell u the same..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Serrasalmus_collector is a ****, dude is a **** lier, his whole site sucks, most of all he's a **** lier, most people will tell u the same..










what happened?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Serrasalmus_collector is a ****, dude is a **** lier, his whole site sucks, most of all he's a **** lier, most people will tell u the same..










Why you say that? and what the hell you talking about Vick??? are you saying that the pic of the spilo are not real and the fry are not real??? just curious.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Serrasalmus_collector is a ****, dude is a **** lier, his whole site sucks, most of all he's a **** lier, most people will tell u the same..










Why you say that? and what the hell you talking about Vick??? are you saying that the pic of the spilo are not real and the fry are not real??? just curious.
[/quote]

I have my reasons, ask anyone that has talked with him or worked with him, they will tell u the same..

and the pics of the spilos are real, he did breed them, but this is besides that point.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Serrasalmus_collector is a ****, dude is a **** lier, his whole site sucks, most of all he's a **** lier, most people will tell u the same..


you must have some reason for this statement, please explain... Is he an actually a gay lier? I have never been to his site nor do I care too, but why be so nasty...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No reason to bash that fellow from the other site. He does have breeding S. maculatus, but so have other people. His accomplishment is keeping a record of it, which may or may not be worth anything. It largely depends on his opinion and what is actually published and recognized....still, keep the topic civil.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> No reason to bash that fellow from the other site. He does have breeding S. maculatus, but so have other people. His accomplishment is keeping a record of it, which may or may not be worth anything. It largely depends on his opinion and what is actually published and recognized....still, keep the topic civil.


Watch the language too...no need for the creative spelling to get around the filters. You can get your point across without dropping the F-bomb, and if you can't then don't post it. You know better Dawgz.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> No reason to bash that fellow from the other site. He does have breeding S. maculatus, but so have other people. His accomplishment is keeping a record of it, which may or may not be worth anything. It largely depends on his opinion and what is actually published and recognized....still, keep the topic civil.


Watch the language too...no need for the creative spelling to get around the filters. You can get your point across without dropping the F-bomb, and if you can't then don't post it. You know better Dawgz.








[/quote]

thats just how i type, i didnt mean to get around the filters.

but w/e...this dude makes promises and never EVER gets to them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dawgz Posted Today, 04:36 PM ..thats just how i type, i didnt mean to get around the filters.
> 
> but w/e...this dude makes promises and never EVER gets to them.


That's 2 different issues from the original question. Is he successful at breeding one species of piranha? Yes. Does it make him an expert? On his particular fish yes, but not everyone else's S. maculatus which conditional requirements may be different, otherwise everyone would be breeding them based on his documentation. His fish are put under tremendous stress to breed. That's why it's best to read all you can on breeding fish and make your own decision from fact or just plain stupid. You can buy the hype from that site or not. It's up to you to be informative and know when someone is ringing your bell.

As I have said before, S. maculatus and P. nattereri are two species that are recognized to be predisposed to breed when the conditions are to their liking.

As for keeping promises or not, that's totally a different issue and one that should be addressed via PM when appropriate.

Other than that.........


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Serrasalmus_collector is a ****, dude is a **** lier, his whole site sucks, most of all he's a
> **** lier, most people will tell u the same..


hes a cool guy vikram...ignores half my emails to him tho...w/e that site has a lot of info tho on cohabs


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> hes a cool guy vikram...ignores half my emails to him tho...w/e that site has a lot of info tho on cohabs


Too bad he hides it from public scutiny (ie; must join). From what I understand he doesn't handle criticism well even when its constructive. Oh well.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

whats this guys site?

some one pm it to me.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i doubt the pm will work. last time i typed their board url in, the pfury software edited it to ****.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice pics of the serra's breeding...thats all I'll say on that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Off topic posting this here, but since it came up. If you want to read some legitimate articles (published) on Serrasalmus spilopleura breeding (= S. maculatus) visit either of these 2 web pages.

http://opefe.com/BredPiras.html
http://opefe.com/Breed_Smacu.html


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Off topic posting this here, but since it came up. If you want to read some legitimate articles (published) on Serrasalmus spilopleura breeding (= S. maculatus) visit either of these 2 web pages.
> 
> http://opefe.com/BredPiras.html
> http://opefe.com/Breed_Smacu.html


Frank,posting that under these circumstances comes across as gross self-promotion.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> estubbaly Posted Today, 03:42 PM ...Frank,posting that under these circumstances comes across as gross self-promotion.


Yeah right. Read the references below the web page. I'm NOT the published author. All that web page is a conglomeration of the published documents.which are clearly shown below the page.

On second thought re-read what I wrote here:



> QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 20 2007, 05:26 PM)
> No reason to bash that fellow from the other site. He does have breeding S. maculatus, but so have other people. His accomplishment is keeping a record of it, which may or may not be worth anything. It largely depends on his opinion and *what is actually published and recognized*....still, keep the topic civil.


There's a big difference when published authors; Azuma and Braker write an article on breeding Serrasalmus species, and a hobbyist that is unpublished trying the same thing.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

estubbaly said:


> Off topic posting this here, but since it came up. If you want to read some legitimate articles (published) on Serrasalmus spilopleura breeding (= S. maculatus) visit either of these 2 web pages.
> 
> http://opefe.com/BredPiras.html
> http://opefe.com/Breed_Smacu.html


Frank,posting that under these circumstances comes across as gross self-promotion.
[/quote]








WTF...he's trying to keep it civil and not have any people here bash the other guy...be kool


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Yup 120 gl is big enough to house 10+ Serras. You are going to be very sucsessfull.

This is the same guy who bought a bunch of Serras not to long ago only to turn around and sell them a few weeks later. I guess he found out the hard way that Serras can't be house together.

I know, I know Gross, you are the exception.

Hater


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hater said:


> Yup 120 gl is big enough to house 10+ Serras. You are going to be very sucsessfull.
> 
> This is the same guy who bought a bunch of Serras not to long ago only to turn around and sell them a few weeks later. I guess he found out the hard way that Serras can't be house together.
> 
> ...


HAHHAHAA, i came into this thread agian JUST to see ur post...i knew what it was gonna be about! lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hater said:


> Yup 120 gl is big enough to house 10+ Serras. You are going to be very sucsessfull.
> 
> This is the same guy who bought a bunch of Serras not to long ago only to turn around and sell them a few weeks later. I guess he found out the hard way that Serras can't be house together.
> 
> ...


Wow!,...it really doesn't surprise me that you posting like this...why is you always have a problem what i do with my fish..that is not of you concern at all....if you need to vent why you just make up a thread about me to let every one in the site know. If that would make you feel good and look good to yourself..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Yup 120 gl is big enough to house 10+ Serras. You are going to be very sucsessfull.
> 
> This is the same guy who bought a bunch of Serras not to long ago only to turn around and sell them a few weeks later. I guess he found out the hard way that Serras can't be house together.
> 
> ...


Wow!,...it really doesn't surprise me that you posting like this...why is you always have a problem what i do with my fish..that is not of you concern at all....if you need to vent why you just make up a thread about me to let every one in the site know. If that would make you feel good and look good to yourself..
[/quote]

off the topic.














...u are fine...







.oh and good luck with the cohab


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

face2006 said:


> off the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha







Yes she is so damn fine. I love asian women in general they are all so pretty. I hope this dont offend you 2p2f, Knowledgable and Beautiful Godess of things Amazonian.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Haha Yes she is so damn fine. I love asian women in general they are all so pretty. I hope this dont offend you 2p2f, Knowledgable and Beautiful Godess of things Amazonian.


This has nothing to do with the topic.

Closed by request.


----------

